# PINWORMS!!! 3 x in 4 months????



## SquirelNutkin (Mar 4, 2002)

OK,
So We live in the South, and its warm again, but this is getting unbearable!!!
My daughter has ahd pinworms 3 times in 4 months. We do all the washing and cleaning after an episode, but why does she keep getting them so much?>?
The doctor says I cant do anything- except make sure she washed her hands freuently, which we do- but this seems like a curse!!!

its so gross, and costly, and the landry is painful since we dont ahve a washer and dryer.

What do you think? Are there any possibilties of where she is getting them?

thanks
b


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

My guess would be that she's never completely getting rid of them. You can kill off a batch, but if they've already laid eggs you'll get symptoms again as soon as they hatch. It's an endless cycle unless you kill the eggs too. How are you treating them?


----------



## mommymushbrain (Nov 2, 2002)

Pinworms are easily transmitted from family member to family member... It's just about as bad as freaking head lice!

Everything she touches can transmit them (if she is not washing her hands enough). So you need to wash everything that she has touched previously of getting pinworms. Keep her fingernails trimmed supershort to help as well.

Your doc can prescribed a med, it's called mebendazole or Vermox. Ask him.

Sometimes the pinworms can move from a girl's anal area to her vaginal area as well, so watch out for irritation there as well.

I hope she gets over this soon!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Clean and give her some garlic and lots of clear fluids to flush her out.

Garlic is a well known vermicide.

Kyolic, or "socialable garlic" may be the best way to get it into her.

Tastes like soy sauce. Start with a tablespoon every hour.

Maybe the whole family can take it.

Be sure you are cleaning under her nails.


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

YIKES! I agree sounds like its one case that keeps recycling.....try

Grapefruit Seed extract. You can get it at the HFS for $9.99 and it will last a long time. It comes in drops which you mix with some juice. Has antiparasitic properties.

Use for 3-7days 3X a day

5-10 drops diluted in juice. The flavor is bitter but it works!

Eliminate refined carbs...breads pasta and all sweets since this is what the pinworms feed off of. Eat lots of greens and grains.

Homeopathic CINA works for pinworms. Following directions on bottle or use 3x/daily for 4 days

HTH


----------



## SquirelNutkin (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks So Much!!!
It is wonderful to have such a resource!!!

Yes, my doctor prescribes one of those, but he is so reluctant to give me info!! He has stated that unles she gets it within 2 weeks, its not a re-infestation. And that she keeps getting it from dirt.

Well, I will do a big cleaning- beyond the landry. That seems to make since. I will also try the garlic, which I was already trying but couldnt convince her to swallow!!

Kaya's mom- where do you get the homepathic CINA>?

That good to know about what they eat too!!

Thank you, Thank yo, Thank you!!!
b


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

CINA can be bought at a health food store that carries homeopathic tablets.

Garlic is so hard to get into kids. Best thing I can think of is to cook with it...make some pasta and stick some garlic in the spaghetti sauce but of course they like the carbs







I think its more worth a try


----------



## SquirelNutkin (Mar 4, 2002)

The other thign about garlic that is difficult- is that you loose its great properties of healing if you cook it longer than about 5 minutes!!! After that its mostly flavoring.

Well, I did some research on why we keep getting it-(no thanks to our doctor!!!)
Apparently, it takes 2 months for the eggs to become adults- so we are riding the same infection because they keep re-appearing about every 6 weeks. last time, I think we didnt take enough medicine to get rid of them.
The otehr thing, is that men tend not to show symptoms. The first time my husband didnt take the medicene- and we famiy bed so he may ahve re-infected her.

I am so irritated at our doctor. She said that we were getting it from the dog, well, dogs cant give it to us!!!! The can only give us hookworms!!! The vet was horrified that she told me to take our dog in. I am always left with a bad taste in my mouth after dealing with medical doctors- why is that- well, thats another post.

Anyhow, thanks all for the help. And maybe, all this info will help others at some point.

thanks
b


----------

